# Mosaic



## O'Henry

> MOSAIC ™
> Mosaic™ (HBC 369) is an aroma hop variety developed by
> Hop Breeding Company, LLC that was released in 2012. It
> offers a unique and complex blend of floral, tropical, fruity,
> and earthy characteristics that translate very favorably into
> several styles of beer. Mosaic™ is the daughter of Simcoe®
> (YCR 14) and a Nugget derived male.
> Yield (kilos per hectare) 2,017 - 2,466
> Yield (lbs per acre) 1,800 - 2,200
> Alpha Acids 11.5 - 13.5%
> Beta Acids 3.2 - 3.9%
> Cohumulone (% of alpha acids) 24 - 26%
> Total Oils (Mls. per 100 grams dried hops) 1.0 - 1.5
> Myrcene (as % of total oils) 47 - 53%
> Caryophyllene (as % of total oils) 5.2 - 7.8%
> Humulene (as % of total oils) 13 - 16%
> Farnesene (as % of total oils) < 1.0%
> Storage (% alpha acids remaining after 6 months storage at 20° C) 75%



*MOD: *Above description added by Lord Raja Goomba I. Original post below:


Smelt Mosaic for the first time today, was bloody beautiful. The flowers were so oily, we were left with green and yellow hands. It has a fantastic aroma reminding me of Simcoe and Citra at the same time. Haven't been this excited for a new hop since smelling Stella for the first time. Am looking forward to trying some. Has anybody seen these yet?

Taken from here:
Mosaic (HBC 369) is an aroma hop variety developed by Hop Breeding Company, LLC that was released in 2012. It offers a unique and complex blend of floral, tropical, fruity, and earthy characteristics that translate very favorably into several styles of beer. Mosaic is the daughter of Simcoe� (YCR 14) and a Nugget derived male.

See document for full specs. El Dorado looks pretty good too...


----------



## mje1980

Simcoe and nugget, mmmmm!!. I like that combo!


----------



## O'Henry

Me too. Will post more when I use them.


----------



## DU99

who did you buy them from


----------



## O'Henry

Got them as a sample at work, am in the UK, so I was guessing they will be out in Aus soon-ish...


----------



## DU99

:icon_offtopic: another new hop 


> Meridian is an aroma variety whose flavor and aroma characteristics have been described as sweet lemon, mixed berry, tropical fruit, and cool mint. It has an unusually low alpha/beta ratio (6-7% alpha/9-10% beta). Worthy has its eyes on Meridian because of its versatility. It has shown promise in single hopped pale ales and IPAs, both as a late kettle addition and via dry hopping. It plays well with Belgian ales as well as European and American lager styles, giving the crisp, clean lager base a refreshing hop finish.


----------



## Nick JD

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: another new hop



Works in IPAs and Lagers? That spiel sounds like it came from a wine drinking marketing dept.


----------



## Logman

Anyone churned out a brew with Mosaic ?


----------



## yum beer

Nick JD said:


> Works in IPAs and Lagers? That spiel sounds like it came from a wine drinking marketing dept.




Perfect hop for an IPL.


----------



## donburke

man this is passionfruit galore

kegged a mosaic ale today, force carbing, and will tap tomorrow

preliminary fermenter tasting is even closer to passionfruit than citra

bittering tastes very smooth for the estimated ibu


----------



## Rowy

This is the hop I'm been planning to use in my next beer. I can't wait!


----------



## Yob

I got my hands on some of these the other day (Pellets)... cant wait to use them... but it's gunna be 3 weeks or so till I can due to all sorts of commitments 

happy to split my share if anyone wants some (PM only)


----------



## donburke

poured a glass last night, actually four

hop flavour and aroma is fantastic, but wish i'd given it a little more a malt backbone, tastes like spritzy passion pop

wife was sitting next to me as i was drinking it, instead of the usual "that stinks like beer" comment, she said "that really smells like passionfruit". 

the bittering is very smooth, so i will be upping the ibu next time i use them, and throwing a bit more malt at it, i think its probably a good candidate for a 10min ipa, 1.060 60 ibu

enjoy it fellas


----------



## samhaldane

donburke said:


> poured a glass last night, actually four
> 
> hop flavour and aroma is fantastic, but wish i'd given it a little more a malt backbone, tastes like spritzy passion pop
> 
> wife was sitting next to me as i was drinking it, instead of the usual "that stinks like beer" comment, she said "that really smells like passionfruit".
> 
> the bittering is very smooth, so i will be upping the ibu next time i use them, and throwing a bit more malt at it, i think its probably a good candidate for a 10min ipa, 1.060 60 ibu
> 
> enjoy it fellas


Care you share your recipe?

I think I got the last two packs from Ross and I'm looking to brew something with them in the next couple of weeks. It would be good to have a baseline recipe to work from.


----------



## donburke

here is the recipe, but personally i'd up to 45 ibu, and instead of the JW pils, i'd use a maltier base malt such as maris otter. dont think i'll be using JW pils again

Recipe: MOSAIC ALE
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 63.00 L 
Boil Size: 72.92 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 10.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 89.29 % 
0.50 kg Carared (Weyermann) (45.0 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 
0.50 kg Victory Malt (55.0 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Red) (4.7 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 
20.00 gm Mosaic [12.20 %] (75 min) (First Wort HopHops 10.7 IBU 
70.00 gm Mosaic [12.20 %] (25 min) Hops 22.7 IBU 
90.00 gm Mosaic [12.20 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711) Yeast-Ale 
2 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 14.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 42.00 L of water at 70.9 C 66.0 C 
5 min Step Add 42.00 L of water at 91.5 C 78.0 C 
5 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
fwh is at first runnings
25 min addition is cube hopped

fill 2 x 17 litre cubes, each cube hopped with 21g mosaic
fill 1 x 23 litre cubes, each cube hopped with 28g mosaic

ferment 40 litres with 2 packs us05 @ 17 degrees, dry hop with 60g mosaic
ferment 17 litres with wy3711 (1.5 litre starter) @ 22 degrees ambient, dry hop with 30g mosaic


----------



## donburke

the beer i had carbed was one of the us05 ones, and i'm a little bit worried about the french saison one, knowing its gone lower, its probably stripped what little malt was left, time will tell as its force carbing and will be tapped tonight


----------



## Yob

I dry hopped my keg with Mosaic yesterday, left it a few hours and what a mad difference it made.. as strong a 'floral' hit as Citra, but different.. and in a good way, Im only going to leave the bag in till tonight, I think it wont need any longer than that.

mmmmm :icon_drool2:


----------



## Spiesy

hasn't "blueberry" been thrown out as a descriptor for this hop? Anyone got that?


----------



## Edak

I also dry hopped with Mosaic (and Citra) yesterday, fermentation has finished but I plan on leaving it in the fermenter for a few days then crash chill for 2 days, then keg. Mind you I only added 0.5g/L of each so it's hopefully not going to overpower it.

I have not bothered to smell the difference yet, lets hope that it's good!

BTW in this brew I have used Amarillo, Mosaic and Citra so it's going to be fun.


----------



## beerbog

Just mashing a pale now, bittering with Magnum, flavouring with Mosaic to 40 IBU and a 2g/L dry hop Mosaic as well. Just a basic 90/5/5 Ale, wheat, crystal malt bill. :super:


----------



## Edak

Sounds nice Gibbo, report back when you get a chance to drink it.


----------



## Rowy

Gents I dry hopped with this for four days and I can tell you it was too much. My advice with this hop is that it needs a decent malt backbone and I would only dry hop after ferm for a day maybe two at the most. Still tastes great but this hop really does throw some flavour. I double btached this and have a cube left. I'm not going to dry hop this time and work out the difference.


----------



## Nick JD

What's too much about it?


----------



## slash22000

Dry hopped with how much per litre?


----------



## Rowy

1gm a litre and whilst new it tastes like Yob said. Passionfruit fizz. I'll let it keg condition and see how it goes. Maybe give it another week or 3.


----------



## Yob

It almost seems like a combination of hop flavours from a few well loved varieties.. citra with a bit of galaxy with a hint of simcoe.. it's feckin awesome..

I removed my Keg hopped bag last night but only had 1 beer and couldnt really trust my taste buds after the half dozen Hop Hogs I'd consumed at pool night.. but it's a frikkin great hop and one Im sure to explore more of it.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## O'Henry

Have switched breweries and the one I am at now has done two pales and an ipa single with mosaic, as well as blending it with chinook, citra, nelson and simcoe. There has been someone who has loved every beer, but for me the blends are the best, esp simcoe and citra.

Single hop, this is all BO and armpit for me + Citra. It is a crazy hop, but we aren't getting blueberry. Some people getting onions/garlic (think summit) but everyone is agreeing that it is closest to citra. It is worth trying but I can see it not being for everyone, like galaxy. Haters gonna hate...


----------



## Womball

Tried Mosaic in a single hop IPA at our last club night on Wednesday night. Awesome, funky hop with passionfruit/grapefruit flavour unlike anything I've tried before. Planning to try this one myself over the next few weeks once the fermenters are empty and I'm ready to brew again.


----------



## Yob

Just blew my mosaic keg last night, very sad to see it go.. I've go one in the cube but willhave to wait its turn.;. Will probably be a little while till I need to brew again but a mosaic brew is top of the list, possibly a lighter APA to really bring it out to the front... 

Got me crazy love for this hop. It's about time that something in the same park as Citra came into bat

Ed: lots of errors… damn phone


----------



## Cosh

I tried the Epic Mosaic IPA the other day; it was one of the best beers I've had in quite a long time. 

Very smooth bitterness and the flavour was different to any other hop I've tried before, in a good way 

Can't wait to brew with it!


----------



## mmmyummybeer

I love this hop and did a 30L 8.6% IPA using 300g of hops and it's amazing. Would cut the dry hop back maybe a touch I used 70g for about 4 days I think. As Yob said it is like a combo of hops. You definitely get a lot of the parent hop Simcoe in there. That is why its called Mosaic though because of the mix of flavours in there and the complexity of flavours. Don't think anyone will be figuring how the flavours go lasting in the beer as the beers are just too delicious :icon_drool2:


----------



## jaymzica

im going to try an extract pale ale with mosaic. (prob my last extract before i go to grains ect) Ive been spending a bit of time at Kooinda brewery drinking their Mosaic pale and im in love with it. its just amazing. I couldt drink it all day!


----------



## Yob

Ive got my second brew of mosaic in at the moment, just dry hopped last night so hopefully will be good for the long weekend… pretty sure I've finally found a house recipe as a staple… screw you Amarillo, you've become too self righteous and snobby


----------



## jaymzica

are u doing all grain yob?
my bench mark is to get even just a tiny bit close to the kooinda mosaic beer


----------



## Yob

Yep, about ~60 brews in


----------



## jaymzica

ahhh crapsh!t i have a hell of a way to go lol. im 5 exract brews in.
im finding my beers are getting better but i believe to get rid of that homebrew taste i need to do all grain.


----------



## kezza

I did a mosiac smash cube hop it was unreal 90g straight in the cube didnt last long in the keg.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

My Mosaic APA is pretty decent - 1st Tassie beer.

I have to avoid opening the cupboard it's in, as it's destined for a case swap.

Good hops, plays with Citra well. It's more cherry, melon, stonefruity, rather than citrus or passionfruit or tropical for me.

Dry hops well as well, 20g as part of 60g (Citra and Cascade) in 16L of beer, good aroma.

This is a staple for me, I think. I really would love to see how it behaves with Nelson Sauvin, but I'm just trying to find time enough to brew to build stocks ATM.


----------



## Edak

I did a Mosiac SMaSH and it's pretty massive. I would recommend against using them in FWH because it comes out resinous. As a hop bomb near the end of the boil though it's got massive blueberry notes (which was preceded by passionfruit, thank god that's gone).
If you can get 30-50% bitterness from a late addition then you are winning with this hop 

EDIT: Anyone coming to the VIC case swap in July will experience my AIPA which features a lot of mosaic, if you are interested..


----------



## tazman1967

Really keen to try this hop. Has anybody got a good AG IPA recipe that they would care to share ? 
I have drunk Epics IPA, loved it, any other commercial beers out there ?


----------



## Rowy

Taz if you don't get a good recipe by the morning PM me and I will send you one. I'm on an IPad at the moment and don't have brewmate on it.

I used it with Mosaic and it was pretty damn good.


----------



## samhaldane

What style did you use it in, Rowy?


----------



## Rowy

I decided not to be so lazy.

Little Big Horn Ale

42L

ABV 5.4%

IBU 57

Efficiency 70%

OG 1.055
FG 1.014

Perle 6.8kg
Munich 2kg
Medium Crystal 600gms
Wheat 600gms
Acidulated Malt 500gms

Mosaic

30gms @ 30
40gms @ 10
40gms @ 5
40gms @ 0

Salts, brewbrite and yeast nutrient as per your usual process.

Dry hop if you wish but be gentle or you will have passion fruit fizz.


----------



## Smokomark

Rowy said:


> I decided not to be so lazy.



That's not like you Rowy


----------



## Rowy

haldini said:


> What style did you use it in, Rowy?


APA's and AIPA's mate.


----------



## Rowy

smokomark said:


> That's not like you Rowy


GF you big prick!


----------



## tazman1967

Thanks Rowy, looks good mate.


----------



## Yob

I'm pretty close to above.

59% pale
20% wheat
20% Munich
1% acidulated

20 ibu with something like Magnum and another 20-30 with mosaic from 10 mins to whirlpool and a decent dry hop at 5-10 points to go in the ferment 

Booyah


----------



## Rowy

I'm not sure et was it is but accidulated adds something toan APA or an AIPA


----------



## Bizier

jaymzica said:


> im going to try an extract pale ale with mosaic. (prob my last extract before i go to grains ect) Ive been spending a bit of time at Kooinda brewery drinking their Mosaic pale and im in love with it. its just amazing. I couldt drink it all day!


I had a kooi mosaic ipa at gabs, smelled illegal.


----------



## Spiesy

Bizier said:


> I had a kooi mosaic ipa at gabs, smelled illegal.


Smelled absolutely amazing!


----------



## slash22000

Is Mosaic poised to become the next Amarillo? "Sorry, we can't get any, there is limited stock at $500 per gram"?


----------



## waggastew

At that rate I am about to brew a $90,000 brew! Quite a title........

My 2c: Things are moving so fast with hops at the moment. Given the amount of money flying around I predict:

1. About 5 'new best ever' varieties launched each year for the next 5 years

2. A major shake out/consolidation in 4-5 years where the actual number of varieties will drop

3. Problems for HB'ers who come up with a great recipe but can;t get their hands on hops e.g. Riwaka


----------



## Cocko

I have brewed with Mosiac 2 times now.

First time, it was amongst a mix of galaxy, simcoe and centennial - so can not comment on its effect on the out come - but ******* awesome APA, so close to Bridge Road APA. In fact, almost spot on.

Second time was ALL Cents and Mosaic.

Brewed 2 cubes.

Fermented in separate fermenters and dry hopped one with ALL Cents and the other with ALL Mosaic @ 1.5 g/l.

These kegs are only 3 days old but the difference is astounding.

I love Cents and it is a great beer but the mosaic dry hopped V has more depth and keeps you wanting more to examine.

Not great at the flavour association thing but I would say the Mosaic hopped version has an almost berry note that you would never get from any C hop.


2.001 c


----------



## Yob

There is a trend at the moment for farmers, especially in the US to be replacing traditional crops with high alpha type cultivars, more bang for the buck so to speak.. I was told that a few farms have doubled their Amarillo yards over the last season or two, but it generally takes 3-4 seasons to get a decent yield increase. 

With all these new types coming into play, there will hopefully be some easing of pressure on other traditional varieties as new recipes are formulated with the new hops.. Personally I see this in my own back yard, I sold most of my Amarillo that I had in favour of hops like mosaic and I'm still pleased I did. I've got enough for a couple of Amarillo brews but think I will be experimenting (with the little time available to me) with other sorts I've not used.


----------



## Spiesy

Tried Epic's Mosaic IPA last night. The aroma was disappointing. It didn't have that beautiful, perfumey aroma of the Kooinda Mosaic Ale that was at GABS, the Epic bottle I sampled had more of a rotten vegetable aroma... however, the flavour was beautiful - I could taste what I was smelling with the Kooinda. Interestingly, I didn't rate the flavour of the Kooinda highly, the Epic brew beat it in the flavour department IMO.

The last few days has seen me battling valiantly through my "never ending" lager to free up a tap for my Mosaic dry-hopped IPA to come online... hard word, but somebody has to do it.


----------



## fikuss

its amazing how different beers can be in the bottle to the keg though too spies dog.

maybe it was just that the kooi one was fresh kegged and the epic one's been bottled and sitting there a while.
keen to see how it tastes spiesy. brew session soon. you coming to the july case swap?


----------



## Lecterfan

Nothing interesting to say other than I am enjoying an AIPA at the moment that was bittered with CTZ and heaps of mosaic towards the end of the boil and at flameout. I will be buying more mosaic for sure and am keen too see how it fares as a primary bittering hop as well as how it plays with others.

For those who like to play around and move outside the hops listed in recipes, mosaic isa good one to try!


----------



## browndog

Just did a standard double batch, single hop, West Coast IPA with 200g of Mosaic. I've yet to taste this hop so can't wait for the results.


----------



## Camo6

I've got an APA in the fermentor ATM single hopped with Mosaic and it tastes deelish. I don't have the most articulate palate but sampling it all I can taste is those berry jube lollies and something else, maybe melon or kiwifruit? I'd planned on dry hopping this but not sure if I want passionfruit to take over. Anyone else picked up on these flavours before dryhopping?


----------



## Spiesy

fikuss said:


> its amazing how different beers can be in the bottle to the keg though too spies dog.
> 
> maybe it was just that the kooi one was fresh kegged and the epic one's been bottled and sitting there a while.
> keen to see how it tastes spiesy. brew session soon. you coming to the july case swap?


Only just saw this... sorry mate.

No, I won't be. I would like to do one soon though - although I'm hesitant to get into bottling...


----------



## Camo6

Camo6 said:


> I've got an APA in the fermentor ATM single hopped with Mosaic and it tastes deelish. I don't have the most articulate palate but sampling it all I can taste is those berry jube lollies and something else, maybe melon or kiwifruit? I'd planned on dry hopping this but not sure if I want passionfruit to take over. Anyone else picked up on these flavours before dryhopping?



Was trying to pinpoint the taste of this hop in the fermentor and couldn't quite nail it. The other night I was feeding the girls some Petit Miam yoghurt for dessert and recognised the same taste when "poison testing" their food. Damned if it wasn't blueberry flavour. Since then the flavour in the fermentor has dulled but I dry hopped tonight before crash chilling. Looking forward to this beer.


----------



## gilmoreous

I made a Mosaic version of DrSmurto's Golden Ale, about 4% ABV. I split the batch with different yeasts and this baby came out like some sort of super Amarillo on the US-05 and kinda drab with the Nottingham yeast totally different beers. I knew the Nott would scrub out a fair bit of the hop flavour but the difference is huge. It was fairly lightly hopped in the boil and no dry hops.


----------



## wereprawn

just about to bottle a brew dry hopped with 20 g of mosaic.the beer smells just like a freshly opened passionfruit.the wife hates beer but even she wants to try this one.just hope it does not become too overpowering after one or two bottles.i would advise using this hop sraringly to begin with if dry hopping with it.(unless you really like passionfruit).


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I got melon and berry with Mosaic. I think it plays very well with citrusy and passionfruity hops.

It plays well with Summit (well, it's a neutral bittering hop for my use) and very well with Citra, Cascade (in a mixed dry hop) and I've used it at 10 minutes as a flavour addition with Citra and IIRC Galaxy as well. That's in a AIPA.

I've also used it sparingly in an American style barleywine. I think I used magnum with it and maybe something else. I can't find the recipe here, maybe it's at home. This beer gets better with time, a barleywines are wont to do. But again, I haven't got any harsh bitterness from it as an earlier addition.


----------



## jefin

Have 450G of this on the way.

Planning to use it in a 10min IPA. Keeping the recipe nice and simple.

96% MO
4% Amber

Hopped at 8.2 g/l (11% AA)

Cant wait to crack the top on one of these :chug:


----------



## Yob

8g/l... You ain't feckin about with it!!

Nice one indeed, wish I could open one with you


----------



## jefin

Yob said:


> 8g/l... You ain't feckin about with it!!
> 
> Nice one indeed, wish I could open one with you


Yep bit over the top, just love hops.

Portland/Melbourne case swap maybe , might need to get that brew club going after all.


----------



## Yob

That's the spirit mate :icon_drunk:


----------



## jefin

Good hop this one, tried a sample whilst bottling yesterday and it's good stuff.

Getting a lot of berry from it. Its certainly worth a go in a 10min IPA.

Hope it's as good once carbed, if so :icon_drool2:


----------



## Spiesy

I'm going out on a limb and saying... overrated. 

It's nice enough, but I don't think it's worthy of the hype some people are attributing to it.

Have dry hopped an IPA with it (2g/L) with next to no results, and then used it in an APA for flavour and aroma additions, and it's reminding me of Amarillo - except more faint and with some melon vibes (which sounds nice, but the faintness is the main thing).

Meh... get back in line, Mosaic.


----------



## lukiferj

I have made two IPAs with this. One was mostly mosaic and the other was a mixture of citra and mosaic. Both were absolutely cracking beers and full of flavour and aroma. Will definitely be brewing a lot more with this hop. I have always found Amarillo underwhelming on its own.


----------



## Yob

Harsh man.. Brutal even.. It's up against a tough crowd with the likes of Amarillo Amarillo and Citra, but as the daughter of Simcoe great things are expected, personally I've not been let down by it and I think as new kid on the block has some well earned cred already..

Everyone's tastes are different though and my divine is another's muck..

Cheers


----------



## jefin

Fair enough Speisy. It tastes damn good to me though


----------



## brewologist

I'm drinking a brew right now with dry hopped mosaic in it. 

Yummy.

I cant wait to use this hop again and next time with a much heavier hand


----------



## Spiesy

I really wanted to like it. The Kooinda Mosaic @ GABS smelled AMAZING. I wonder how much they used to get that aroma though... I'm thinking perhaps I wasn't heavy handed enough?

My APA:
51% Wey Pils
19.2% JW Ale
16% Wey Munich I
9.6% CaraMunich II
4% Carapils

1046 OG. 1013 FG. 5.4% alc/vol.
19l batch. BIAB. NC. 60min mash @ 67.

14g Summit @ 60 for 16.7IBU
16g Mosaic @30 for 13.5IBU
15g Mosaic @ flame out
22g (2g/l) Mosaic dry hop (last 3-days)

BRY-97 for 2-weeks @ 18-degrees.


----------



## Yob

Is that the IPA? 

I'd have gone heavier late and aimed for about 40 to 45 IBU.. I rekon it's probably nice as a pale but just a bit light on for an AIPA to my eye mate.. Kegged? If so you could always keg hop it.. That'll make it pop


----------



## lukiferj

This was the last one I made. Really enjoyed it. All my dry hopping is done through keg hopping.

Mosaic IPA Recipe
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.650
Total Hops (g): 80.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.96 %
Colour (SRM): 8.3 (EBC): 16.4
Bitterness (IBU): 53.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Pilsner (88.5%)
0.350 kg Caramunich III (6.19%)
0.300 kg Dextrose (5.31%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Keg Hop) (0.9 g/L)


----------



## Yob

Make sure you have one of these about Christmas time lukiferj, will be round to give a go and confirm


----------



## Black Devil Dog

Used this hop for the first time on the weekend, smelt nice during the boil, can't wait to sample it.


----------



## jefin

This is the recipe I used for the 10 Minute

*Mosaic 10min IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (°P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.39 %
Colour (SRM): 8.4 (EBC): 16.6
Bitterness (IBU): 60.5 (Average)

96% Maris Otter Malt
4% Amber Malt

7.7 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 17°C with Safale US-05

Boiled the brew a bit to hard ended up with an SG of 1072 & FG 1018. Might be a good mistake :beerdrink:


----------



## Spiesy

Yob said:


> Is that the IPA?
> 
> I'd have gone heavier late and aimed for about 40 to 45 IBU.. I rekon it's probably nice as a pale but just a bit light on for an AIPA to my eye mate.. Kegged? If so you could always keg hop it.. That'll make it pop


Nah, the APA.


----------



## lukiferj

Yob said:


> Make sure you have one of these about Christmas time lukiferj, will be round to give a go and confirm


Ha ha. No worries Yob. Should have it close to perfected by then!


----------



## Spiesy

hmm... my Mosaic APA is starting to turn pretty interesting... it's like a Willy Wonka's Everlasting Gobstopper!

So far, in the last glass; it's moved from blueberry to blackberry, shown a little bit of Centennial and an aroma similar to that of a faint Galaxy.


----------



## Yob

ya makin me :icon_drool2:

feck it.. goin out to the shed, Ive a Calypso, Mosaic, Simcoe on tap... B)


----------



## Khellendros13

Ok fellas, looks like I will be using Mosaic next weekend.

I need to go grain to glass in 7 days, APA with a strong malt backbone and either all Mosaic or mix it up?


----------



## Yob

If you have the right accompanying hops, mix it up I say, either way will not disappoint, the brew I took to the swap day was demolished and had been in the keg for 36hrs or something stupid like that... I think that was a 3 hop.. memory fades..

Have at it soldier


----------



## Khellendros13

Yob said:


> If you have the right accompanying hops, mix it up I say, either way will not disappoint, the brew I took to the swap day was demolished and had been in the keg for 36hrs or something stupid like that... I think that was a 3 hop.. memory fades..
> 
> Have at it soldier


Do you only have Mosaic as 450gm packs?


----------



## Yob

Errr, no.. Will have a look at stock this morning, should be listed, just possibly need to update inventory.

ed: Fixed.


----------



## jefin

Did a couple more with mosaic this weekend.

1st a Golden Rye Ale (based on Dr Smurto's) with Mosaic continuously hoped for 30mins.

2nd an APA Continuously hoped with a equal mix of Mosaic, Simcoe and Centennial.

Turned into a continuous hop day, finished with a Dog Fish Head 60min clone (13hr brew/drink day :chug: )

Thinking this might be my new go to hop, thanks for putting me onto this one Yob


----------



## Yob

Hot diggedy… sounds frikkin awesome, will be round when fermented


----------



## Batz

I did a Mosaic APA and loved it, I then went away for work for a month, after 6-7 weeks it's lost most of it's flavour. Great hop but drink it fresh.

Batz


----------



## jefin

Just had a crack at the 10min I did with this, she's an up front hop! Beer's still way too green though.

2 or 3 more weeks in the bottle and :icon_drool2:

More than happy to have ya round Yob, as long as your up for the 4 hr drive.

Thanks for the tip Batz, might steer clear of the bigger beers with this hop. Reckon I will keep it to session beers.

Cheers Jefin :drinks:


----------



## waggastew

Mosaic IPA, 230g of Mosaic in a 19L batch

Review here, its all good


----------



## Black Devil Dog

Took 20, 500ml swingtops of my Mosaic APA with me camping on the weekend, but I should have taken another 20, they were a hit. :chug:

When I got home, one of my neighbors, who I'd given a couple of bottles to earlier, told me he didn't like it and had tipped half one bottle out and would bring back the other! 

Personally, I love it and if i didn't already have way too much hops in my freezer I'd be getting some more.


----------



## bradmccoy

I've got a single hopped pale ale in the fermenter at the moment (just about to bottle). Tastes great out for the fermenter. Definitely a mango flavour there. Slight rotten fruit too.


----------



## rheffera

Spiesy said:


> I really wanted to like it. The Kooinda Mosaic @ GABS smelled AMAZING. I wonder how much they used to get that aroma though... I'm thinking perhaps I wasn't heavy handed enough?
> 
> My APA:
> 51% Wey Pils
> 19.2% JW Ale
> 16% Wey Munich I
> 9.6% CaraMunich II
> 4% Carapils
> 
> 1046 OG. 1013 FG. 5.4% alc/vol.
> 19l batch. BIAB. NC. 60min mash @ 67.
> 
> 14g Summit @ 60 for 16.7IBU
> 16g Mosaic @30 for 13.5IBU
> 15g Mosaic @ flame out
> 22g (2g/l) Mosaic dry hop (last 3-days)
> 
> BRY-97 for 2-weeks @ 18-degrees.


...And my to brew list grows longer.

Now that Amarillo isn't the hip thing, i suppose ill jump on the mosaic bandwagon


----------



## AJ80

Just drinking my first beer now with mosaic hops (combined with Citra in an American dark ale). Dang that's a nice hop if I do say so myself...playing very nicely with the Citra and roasty flavours in the dark ale. Yum yum yum...


----------



## mckenry

After getting all excited about my next (now last one made) Mosaic beer I am a little disappointed. The Lemon is overpowering in the hydro sample. Dry hopped with Mosaic and Cascade, prior to taste test... Here's hoping the lemon backs off a bit. Could be one of those kegs that lasts and lasts....


----------



## Yob

lemon?

odd


----------



## lukiferj

Never had lemon with Mosaic and I use it a bit in my house pale ale. Mosaic and Citra are made for each other.


----------



## mckenry

Yob said:


> lemon?
> 
> odd


Yep, possibly a lemon / grapefruit combo tartness. Reading back through the thread a lot have mentioned Citra as being similar. I get the same lemon / grapefruit tartness from Citra as well.


----------



## sponge

EDIT: Already answered. Carry on..


----------



## lukiferj

mckenry said:


> Yep, possibly a lemon / grapefruit combo tartness. Reading back through the thread a lot have mentioned Citra as being similar. I get the same lemon / grapefruit tartness from Citra as well.


Interesting. Different people taste different things. Probably don't try Sorachi Ace though.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Sorachi Ace would be excellent in a Corona


----------



## paulyman

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Sorachi Ace would be excellent in a Corona


I did a corona kit brew for friends at new year, did a small flavour addition in a small boil and dry hopped with a bit. They all loved it.


----------



## mckenry

mckenry said:


> After getting all excited about my next (now last one made) Mosaic beer I am a little disappointed. The Lemon is overpowering in the hydro sample. Dry hopped with Mosaic and Cascade, prior to taste test... Here's hoping the lemon backs off a bit. Could be one of those kegs that lasts and lasts....


Update. The lemon disappeared! Just took a couple of days and no sign of it. Mosaic is back as one of my favorite girlfriends. Very happy with it again...


----------



## HalfWit

Same here, early on it was to fruit saladly (same with Citra) but settled down lovely.


----------



## yankinoz

If for any reason one wants to do a single-hop APA, Mosaic may well be the best choice. The bittering from early additions is smooth. The aromas and flavours are complex, strongest on the fruit side, and improve in cold-conditioning. In an AIPA you might want to toss in Simcoe or Centennial for some pine and bite.


----------



## mondestrunken

I've made a few single-hopped mosaics over the years, which I've really loved. 
Tasting the latest out of the fermentor here, 1 1/2 weeks from brewing, and it tastes like someone dropped a slice or two of lime in the glass. 
I never really got lime before, more of passionfruit/blueberry. From the earlier posts it sounds like sour citrus drops out after a couple of weeks? 
Here's hoping!
(Not that it's all that unpleasant, it's just not what I've been expecting from previous experience.)


----------



## mondestrunken

Just for the record, the acidity/lime/citrus aspect has totally gone away in the last couple of weeks here and is tasting much more like I would have expected.
Fascinating, I don't recall any other hop changing so drastically post-fermentation.


----------



## mongey

I got much more earthy than fruity from mosiac when used alone


----------



## yankinoz

I used some distilled "floral" hop oil along with Mosaic (only hop) in an AIPA. There was some crystal in the grist. Whatever happened changed the taste perception from what I'd gotten before with Mosaic alone. Fruit faded, and earthy, woody tastes came out.


----------

